# [gelöst] gif und png support

## Urviech

edit: vielen dank an alle die geholfen haben. es funktioniert jetzt, ich habe sowohl png als auch gif. das web in seiner vollen pracht!

hi,

ich bin heute nachmittag mit dem emergen von kde fertig geworden. gentoo läuft soweit, und ich bin ziemlich erstaunt, dass es überhaupt geht, denn es handelt sich um mein erstes selber compiliertes linux betriebssystem.

nun stehe ich vor einem kleinen problem: ich habe keinen support für *.gif und *.png. 

leider bleibt von vielen webseiten ja ohne gifs nicht viel übrig, also muss gif unterstützung her.

ich hab schon herumgesucht, und herausgefunden dass es an qt3 (oder qt?) liegen könnte.

ich hab mal wild drauf los (wie ich eigentlich alles bis jetzt gemacht habe) die USE flags geändert:

USE="png gif"

und wollte dann qt3 neu mergen. und schon da scheitert es:

# emerge =x11-libs/qt-3

Calculating dependencies |

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=x11-libs/qt-3".

das "=" weggemacht ...

# emerge x11-libs/qt-3

Calculating dependencies |

!!! 'x11-libs/qt-3' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

!!! (Did you specify a version but forget to prefix with '='?)

hm. und nu?

wie mache ich das richtig? und wird das überhaupt funktionieren was ich vorhabe, oder muss man das ganz anders machen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Torsten aka UrviechLast edited by Urviech on Thu Aug 23, 2007 8:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Obman das anders machen muss, weiß ich nicht.

Allerdings gibt es für qt die USE-Flags

```
accessibility cups dbus debug doc examples firebird gif glib immqt immqt-bc input_devices_wacom ipv6 jpeg mng mysql nas nis odbc opengl pch png postgres qt3support sqlite sqlite3 ssl tiff xinerama zlib
```

Für dich ist wohl nur png gif und jpegwichtig, + den Standard Flags.

du musst emerge -av --oneshot =x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3 eingeben.

-a für kurze Nachfrage nach anzeigen der zu instllierenden Pakete. --oneshot für zeichne nicht in world Datei auf, ist nämlich Abhängikeit. und v für zeige mir alle USE-Flags.

----------

## Ampheus

Versuch mal in deiner /etc/make.conf bei den USE="" Variablen gif und png hinzuzufügen. Daraufhin ein 

```
emerge -avuND world
```

 und schon sollte alles funktionieren.

----------

## der.gecko

probier mal ein einfaches 

#emerge -a qt

das sollte dir die aktuelle version und die abhängigkeiten zeigen.

#emerge qt 

installiert dann das paket

----------

## Necoro

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Versuch mal in deiner /etc/make.conf bei den USE="" Variablen gif und png hinzuzufügen. Daraufhin ein 
> 
> ```
> emerge -avuND world
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist das was du brauchst  :Smile: 

Aber der vollständigkeit halber:

wenn du qt-3 emergen willst, machst du entweder:

```
emerge -av "=qt-3.*"
```

 oder (um die SLOTs auszunutzen) 

```
emerge -av "qt:3"
```

----------

## Urviech

boah das geht ja schnell bei euch.

world hm? irgendwie sagt mir das emerge manual dazu nicht viel ...

kling auf jeden fall nach unglaublich viel stoff.

ich probiers mal aus, auch wenn ihr euch gleich ins fäustchen lacht wenn mein pc sich gleich halbtot compiliert weil ihr mich ein bisschen schicken wolltet.  :Very Happy: 

nein spaß beiseite. ich probier das mal aus und sag euch dann obs geklappt hat.

----------

## Necoro

 *Urviech wrote:*   

> ich probiers mal aus, auch wenn ihr euch gleich ins fäustchen lacht wenn mein pc sich gleich halbtot compiliert weil ihr mich ein bisschen schicken wolltet. 

 

Das "emerge -uNDav world" compiliert alle Pakete neu, bei denen sich die Useflags geändert haben (in dem Fall, wo halt jetzt "png" und "gif" gesetzt sind) - d.h. es wird schon ein wenig mehr werden als nur Qt -- aber nur Qt hätte dir auch nix gebracht  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

Für die Use-Flags würde ich Dir ufed ans Herz legen.

```
[I] app-portage/ufed

     Available versions:  0.40-r1 0.40-r6

     Installed versions:  0.40-r6(16:37:01 03.03.2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Gentoo Linux USE flags editor

```

----------

## tuam

 *Urviech wrote:*   

> ich probiers mal aus, auch wenn ihr euch gleich ins fäustchen lacht wenn mein pc sich gleich halbtot compiliert weil ihr mich ein bisschen schicken wolltet. 

 

Gute Idee, muss ich mir für den nächsten merken...

Das mit dem world ist aber ganz nützlich, weil die Flags auch andere Programme beeinflussen könnten - qt ist zum Beispiel nicht für Firefox zuständig. Außerdem kannst Du die Zeile mit -avuND eh bald auswendig, nach "emerge --sync" bringst Du damit nämlich alles regelmäßig auf den neuesten Stand.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## Urviech

ok, danke. das merk ich mir.

ich hab gestern noch offenbar ziemlich viel mist gebaut, und mich wahnsinnig drueber aufgeregt, so dass ich heute zur beruhigung gleich nochmal von vorn angefangen habe. das ist jetzt reichliche 4 stunden her. diesmal hab ich aber ca 4 mal soviele use flags gesetzt wie beim ersten versuch.

compilieren beeinflusst bestimmt mein karma oder so besonders positiv.

irgendwie geht das aber alles viel schneller als ich gedacht hab. ich machs bestimmt falsch  :Smile: 

jedenfalls wird kde rein schaetzungsweise innerhalb der naechsten stunde fertig und dann seh ich ja obs geht. und ich hoffe ich kann das thema dann hier als geloest abhaken.

uebrigens ernaehre ich mich nurnoch von tiefkuehlpizza und coke, und bin heute frueh mit ziemlichen augenringen auf arbeit gegangen, bleibt das jetzt so wenn ich weiter mit diesem os arbeite?  :Wink: 

----------

## der.gecko

augenringe... îch finde die stylischer als sonnenbrillen von gucci. und ja das bleibt so, wenn du dich für gentoo auch wirklich begeisterst^^ gentoo macht mehr arbeit als andere betriebssysteme, aber es lohnt sich.

ach ja, gentoo beeinflusst natürlcihe dein karma positiv  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Max Steel

neinein keine Agnst, mit der Zeit reguliert sich das, und du wirst keine Augenringe mehr haben, aber vll schimpft öfters mal die Holde (oder ähnliches), und zeith dich ins Bett.

----------

## musv

Alles Weicheier !!!!!!!111einself    :Cool: 

Mein erstes Gentoo hab ich 2002 compiliert auf einem P2-400 mit 256mb Ram. Während der ersten Installation stand das Ding ca. 1 Woche lange unbenutzbar in der Ecke. Allein OpenOffice compilierte da schon 3 Tage lang. Da war es dann besonders lustig, wenn am 2. Tag das Compilieren mit Fehlermeldung abgebrochen wurde, weil irgend ein Pfad für Java oder so nicht gefunden wurde. Die erste benutzbare / gewünschte Installation sprang beim 3. oder 4. Versuch raus. Beim Kernel brauchte es noch mehr Antastversuche, aber der dauerte ja auch nur 3 Stunden....  :Smile: 

----------

## Urviech

ich seh momentan keinen grund warum man für OOo keine binaries nehmen sollte... also da compiliert man sich doch wirklich kaputt.

----------

## der.gecko

das ist doch nichts gegen ein gentoo auf einer alten sparc station... da brauchst du ne woche für ein gentoo mit dem nötigsten^^

----------

## musv

 *Urviech wrote:*   

> ich seh momentan keinen grund warum man für OOo keine binaries nehmen sollte... 

 

Damit man richtig Freude hat, wenn mal irgend 'ne kleine Lib updated, un dann beim einem revdep-rebuild OpenOffice in der Liste erscheint und man das gerade frisch compilierte OO dann gleich nochmal compilieren darf.  :Smile: 

Nee im Ernst: Ist halt einfach Gewohnheit. Bei mir läuft der Rechner sowieso 24/7. Und da ist mir das auch egal, wenn über Nacht halt das OpenOffice compiliert wird.

----------

